# Season carbon steel pan



## ericganderson2001 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have gone through the process of seasoning a new carbon steel Sautee pan but there are two spots that continually stick. Any ideas how to rectify. I used high quality flax seed oil for seasoning process.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Keep using it. Just because it’s seasoned doesn’t mean that it is non-stick or that you can stop using oil when cooking. It will continue to improve over time.


----------

